# Tea at JKI :)



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

Do you like Japanese tea? Suien sent us a bag of Hojicha as a summer gift... They always give us such generous and unique gifts :O

This is the tea we received... I'm looking for sharing this tea with our friends/families/customers. Come stop by if and when you have a minute


----------



## obtuse (Aug 24, 2012)

Fun! if I were in LA I would be there.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 25, 2012)

Ditto, but I just saw a bike route that goes from Santa Barbara to Venice  My have to make a trip down there next year


----------



## chuck239 (Aug 25, 2012)

I will say, it was some fantastic Tea! Sarah, thank you for all of the Tea today! (and for wrapping my knife so I could rip it open like I didn't know what was inside)

-Chuck


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 25, 2012)

What did you take home Chuck?

(Tea sounds delicious by the way.)


----------



## eshua (Aug 25, 2012)

Hojicha is the roasted one? 

Everyone at the sushi bar is into making kombucha at home now. Pretty different, but I'm addicted now.


----------



## Tatsuya (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, hojicha is roasted one.

But it's summertime. Where's the cold mugicha!? Someday I'll vacation on down to SoCal and see the store, can't wait!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 25, 2012)

we've got mugicha in the fridge at work


----------



## Tatsuya (Aug 25, 2012)

JBroida said:


> we've got mugicha in the fridge at work


If you buy and stock a Seventeen Ice vending machine for the storefront, it'll bump up a visit to Venice Beach on the priorities list significantly. :thumbsup:


----------



## ecchef (Aug 25, 2012)

And UCC!


----------



## Tatsuya (Aug 25, 2012)

And if you get a drink machine, make sure it has Aquarius and RealGold. Damn I miss RealGold. :'(


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

We tried this tea yesterday with Chuck, and it was really great... Yes, I do think it's a genius idea to place vending machines in front of our shop. I wish a lot more people stop by just to hang out and enjoy tea with us...

If we were to place them, I want the scene to be as ridiculousness as some of vending machine corners in Japan. Like these. (FYI just in case you didn't know... Japanese vending machines can serve both hot and cold drinks)















Also I will have to introduce the best of the best from Japan.... 

cup noodle vending machine (they pour hot water to cook cup noodles)















Onigiri vending machine.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 25, 2012)

I would be excited if the noodles didn't taste like cardboard


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2012)

My high school had these ridiculous cup noodle machines in addition to an allay of other vending machines.... i miss having them around


----------



## Tatsuya (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't know about vending machines but I remember Lawson had these cheap onigiris with the kyuupi and tuna. I miss those.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2012)

Tatsuya said:


> I don't know about vending machines but I remember Lawson had these cheap onigiris with the kyuupi and tuna. I miss those.



I often make them for our lunch  I believe that's one of jon's favorite....


----------

